
Hackers,code to help Kerala's flood victims - wr3ck_face
https://github.com/IEEEKeralaSection/rescuekerala/
======
wr3ck_face
Keala has been hit by the worst floods in a century. 160 Dead, 2,23,000
displaced. Rescue teams are still scrambling to get to the stranded.

The website [https://keralarescue.in/](https://keralarescue.in/) is an open
source initiative that is coordinating the efforts. Web developers (Django-
python), help these guys save lives.

